# Will having a trailer add more problems than it solves?



## AliceCT (8 mo ago)

I kind of want to buy a trailer. I've been putting it off until I finish paying off my students loans, but it would be really nice to have now. 
Pros
1. I can take my horse to the vet whenever I want. Good for emergencies and to help his lameness
2. If he isn't lame I can take him to trails and clinics
3. I could also maybe take him to an arena with lights to train when I need to
4. If I need to I can take my horse to a new barn with little notice
5. I would have my own space for tack/ect.

Cons
1. Driving a truck with a trailer attached and a horse in the back seems scary.
2. Cost. I would probably take out a loan to pay for it even though I have the cash on hand (it is in a "sinking fund" to pay off student loans before they start accruing interest again). My DTI is not anywhere close to 35% and will not get close by taking it on... but its objectively a lot of money.
3. Trailer maintenance
4. My life. I have a very good career that pays very well, but it is all consuming at times. In my personal life I have the tendency to take on foster puppies and lost causes. Plus, I only have myself to rely on. I have to take care of my house, my car, my critters, and anything else. I don't have a partner to do any of it. My parents are starting to have health issues, my siblings have other issues, and I'm the one everyone relies on. I'm burnt out and don't want another thing I have to take care of. In the famous words of Dr. Leo Marvin "I need a vacation from my problems"

I guess the biggest downside would be if this makes my life more complicated and I don't use it. I will have wasted a bunch of money and time for something that sits in my driveway taking up space. But on the upside, if Max gets better, I could have a lot of fun with him and it would give me freedom to do things with my horse that I've never done before. I could enjoy Max rather than him just adding more work and never getting to do anything other than ride around the property.
Thoughts?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I have written this suggeston before, but I will repeat it. Put a number of how important each thing is. For example, #1 Pro, is this a 10? Or closer to a 4. Only you know how important each reason is. Then add them up and you will have your answer. BUT--one last thing. After you have your answer, pay attention to how you feel about it. Are you pleased because that is what you secretly wanted? Or is there a tinge of disappointment that that is your answer? That will make your final decision. How you feel about how it has been decided.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I guess I have some thoughts.

First, you should not spend a lot of time or money on trailer maintenance. OK I got my trailer new so there hasn't been a lot of maintenance, but if you got yours used I'd say you'd spend money up front to get it looked over really well, and any problems addressed, then you shouldn't expect that to be an ongoing issue.

Second, if you can afford it (and I'm not sure you can?), then having it sitting there shouldn't be a problem. I guess it depends on how much you obsess over things. My trailer was fairly expensive, and one time I did the math on how much it has "cost" me every time I use it, and it was horrendous. I mean, I divided the cost by the number of uses. So I am trying to not do that again.

A trailer is an investment and you could always sell it again if needed.

IMO driving a truck and trailer is scary. It gets easier the more you do it, though.

A trailer opens up, like you said, the possibility of hauling your horse to the vet, or to shows, or to clinics, or trail rides, or whatever. It's nice to have that option. It's nice to be able to think, "Should I take him to go do X this weekend?"

There are some trailers that, even new, are relatively cheap, like a two-horse steal slant load.

Ultimately only you can answer the question of if it's worth it to you. These are just some thoughts I had. Ultimately I'm personally glad I bought my trailer, even though I probably only use it once a month and it was expensive.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Personally, I would be lost without a trailer. My stock trailer is 30 years old and I have painted it twice, replaced the floor twice and changed one axle in that length of time. Tires I lost count but, I don't run on "iffy" tires. I carry both horses and cattle in it and moved the kids several times when they were younger. I have a horse trailer also with LQ and use it too but, it's only for horses or overnight camping at archery shoots. To me the stock trailer has been the most versatile and very easy to load into. As said above I also look at them as a liquid asset that I can get rid of at anytime, so don't feel like when you buy one you are having a lifetime commitment to it. The main thing is don't pay more for it than you can sell it for and keep it well maintained.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn’t read anything beyond “still paying student loans” and “take out another loan.”

That would make it a hard no. But to be honest, I didn’t buy a horse at all until my husband and I paid off our student loans. That should really be a singular, aggressive focus.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to throw my 2 cents in too. 

First, a small caveat. I'm a real hard core Dave Ramsey method person so, no more loans. Especially not now since interest rates are sky rocketing. Pay cash or don't buy it, period. 

Most of the time I'd encourage you to buy used but I also know that a good, well cared for used trailer that would fill your needs may be scarse(er) than hen's teeth. I know when I was looking for a trailer to replace the one my husband darn near totaled, I was having a tough time even finding one, never mind finding one I could afford. I had started looking at new, and surprised to find the price gap between new and used wasn't that big, when I stumbled on the used one I ultimately bought. So look for used but stay open to new that may be more basic than you initially thought you wanted. 

That said, I own 3 trailers and can't imagine not having any of them. Learning to haul a trailer is scary. Driving a truck is a piece of cake. My truck is my daily driver, I hate driving small cars. 

First trailer is a 3 horse bumper pull. It's super easy to hook up to, easy to haul, easy to load, doesn't hurt my gas mileage too awfully much, even full. I've hauled it all over the country, from coast to coast many times. It taught me how to haul a trailer and how to haul horses. It's been used for it's intended purposes, it's moved hay, furniture, dogs, pigs, chickens, fencing, you name it, it's been used for it. For many years, it was my only trailer. Then my husband nearly killed it. I wanted to kill him. Oh and it's Thoroughbred sized, so a little oversized. 

Then came the 4 horse gooseneck. It's warmblood sized, so it's a BEAST. And I love it. I wish I had known how easy a gooseneck is to haul when I bought my bumper pull. I LOVE pulling this thing. It seriously KILLS my gas mileage, so I tend not to use it real often and that's a shame because I'd marry this trailer if I could. I just used it yesterday to haul a horse up to the vet school, a 3 hour one way trip and it was like I had nothing on the back of the truck. SO DARN EASY TO PULL! I used this one instead of the smaller trailer because the small one has a ramp and the springs need to be replaced on the ramp and it's so cold that the metal just wants to break, so I don't want to try and stretch new springs. The 4 horse is a step up, the only draw back for this trailer, so no worries about breaking springs. I say step up is a draw back because I have short legs and stepping up into this trailer is really hard for ME, not the horses. 

Third trailer is a 25 ft. flat bed tandem axle utility trailer that is my work beast for hauling hay, fencing, pipe panels, all the heavy work I made my old 3 horse do in the old days. Another, I can't believe I ever lived without it thing. 

So, no the trailer won't complicate your life, it will simplify it in ways you just can't even imagine. Once you have it, you'll wonder how you ever got things done without it. Maintenance isn't really a big deal. Take it to a trailer place once a year and have them service it and check it over. They'll do recommended service and you'll get many years of happy, trouble free hauling down the road.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So...your student loan is for "being a student" and to pay for classes, books and needed of living expenses...
_A horse trailer to me does not qualify and meet that criteria._

Auto loans depending upon your credit can be as low as 2.99%, some lower and many much higher....
Student loans according to google vary from 4.99% - about 7.5% is a significant higher amount of interest you are going to pay = money out of your pocket.
Why would you do that?  

As for the trailer.....don't even consider a trailer that not meet your current needs in height and length of stall.
Tack compartments to safe-keep your things are only worth having if the walls are not moveable.. They're very easy to break into if someone is motivated.
A sound, in better than just good working order for a simple 2-horse is going to cost somewhere in the realm of $6,000 - wow they can get pricey.
Things like good tires, excellent floors, operating windows for good ventilation, good lighting, a nice paint job and amenities you feel you must have all add cost to and also require maintenance so are more costly to have.
The brand you want will also dictate a price paid. Warranty carried over if a newer trailer or from a dealer means you will pay more but have some security if things covered go wrong in your ownership.

Buying new is like buying a car....take it off the lot and it took a nosedive in value...FACT!
As much as 1/3 is lost driving it off the lot cause now its "used" even if its only got 5 miles on it,...once registered and plated its used. Having a new trailer does *not* guarantee you of not having issues, some can be serious to deal with.
Frames on new trailers have failed in good brands, but it happened.
Windows leak terrible ruining a interior walls and sides..
Hitches fail...
Stuff happens, hence because its new does not stop you from periodic maintenance look sees and keeping a careful eye on your expensive investment.

Remember to match a truck to the trailer for safest hauling. It is not the start, it is the stop and turns and handling of others sharing the roads with you you need to have a truck with capability to match to keep you on the road safe.
Lessening of nerves comes with using and driving the rig...
You learn by going slow and in big open places first then add in quiet wide roads, then introduce more as you are ready and feel secure doing.
Just like driving a car...you must learn it and be honest and know your limitations behind the wheel.
Would I get a trailer for the peace of mind and freedoms it offers...yes.
Would I hock myself to do it...no.
Only you know your budgeting and how you feel about debt..
🐴


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Unless you're buying new or a massive trailer or a fancy one, basically, one that's too much for just one horse that you actually need, then you won't need to take out a loan for it. 1-4k for good, used trailers. 

There isn't much work with them. Yearly inspections, if you're state requires it. New tires as needed, sweep it out after each use, hose it out if house peed. Keep it under cover and that's it. 

Make sure your truck has the stopping power of the trailer, filled, that your getting. Find an empty parking lot and practice. Take turns wide n slow. Start slowing and stopping long before you normally would and keep more travel distance between you and the guy in front.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

If your horse is currently lame or not rideable, then you probably don't need a trailer. Wait until he is better and you are able to ride him. Make sure once he is better, he stays sound for the riding you do. 

Then you can search for a trailer. $4000 will buy you a decent used trailer. Yes you could buy something more expensive then that, but if you don't haul much, you can get away with a cheaper trailer. My old trailer is still around (for $1000). But it does need the back doors replaced. So you could find something cheaper if you search for it.


----------



## AliceCT (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the comments. I think the major impression I'm getting is that having a trailer is wonderful, but maybe not at this exact moment. I think I need to focus on getting Max sound and giving him time to heal.

I should have enough in my sinking fund to pay off my students loans by the beginning of March, so I'm not far off from that. I know that having them paid off will probably take a huge weight off my shoulders, and I should enjoy being "debt free" for a little while. To be clear, I'm not in school anymore. I would never take out a student loan to pay for a horse trailer, haha. I just could get other loans at the drop of a hat with my credit score and income. But I think I'll wait and take it one step at a time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AliceCT said:


> Thanks for the comments. I think the major impression I'm getting is that having a trailer is wonderful, but maybe not at this exact moment. I think I need to focus on getting Max sound and giving him time to heal.
> 
> I should have enough in my sinking fund to pay off my students loans by the beginning of March, so I'm not far off from that. I know that having them paid off will probably take a huge weight off my shoulders, and I should enjoy being "debt free" for a little while. To be clear, I'm not in school anymore. I would never take out a student loan to pay for a horse trailer, haha. I just could get other loans at the drop of a hat with my credit score and income. But I think I'll wait and take it one step at a time.


You're smart to get debt free and then stay that way. In the meantime, go trailer shopping and start looking at new and used trailers so when it's time to buy, you know what you want and what you don't. For instance, when they first came out with rear tacks, they sounded like the best thing EVER. After seeing some in person and dealing with trying to load some real high show horses along side them, I discovered I absolutely HATE them. So, I never wanted a trailer with one. Turns out my 4 horse has one but it's easily collapsible. Because of the warmblood size of the trailer it's not nearly so claustrophobic as other rear tacks I've had to load past when not collapsed, so I don't hate it as much as I have others. I still never put anything in it and prefer to collapse it more often than not. I also prefer a trailer with a loading ramp, because of my short legs most step ups are kind of tough for me to get into (65 years old, bad knees), not an issue for younger folks. I found I won't have a trailer with a built in manger after I spent a cross country trip with a nutty stallion who spent a good portion of the trip rearing up and catching his feet in the manger and wasn't smart enough to get himself out. Yeah, that didn't slow me down much. So, there are things you'll find you love, have to have, hate, wouldn't have on a bet. Set yourself a budget for cash, save it up and then when you go shopping, find the trailer you want that's fairly close to your budget, and then when you're ready tell them you want this trailer, and you will pay XXX for it, out the door. If they won't do it, walk away. Most of the time, they won't want you to walk off the lot. If it's a private party, they may be more stuck on the price, but that's ok, take your time. It took me a while to find my 4 horse but it was worth it to just keep on looking and being firm on what I wanted and what I wanted to spend.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Look at many brands and make notes in a book to reference.
Make, model, year, style and extras cause boy is the list to add long in choice and cost.

By me in Florida....
Sorry but $1,000 got you something maybe the landscaper guy pulls with a zero-turn in it, more likely not.
A horse trailer that is safe to use, but not beautiful is more in the $3,000+ range and up...the newer the trailer the more expensive it is. Lately I see newer used are only a few thousand less than a actual new....so do consider what is better for you in your situation.
Do not buck the current averages of head clearance height, width of stall...cause if/when you ever choose to upgrade it is much harder to sell a odd-ball than the norm.
Straight load or slant are choices....but mean much when your horses just fit in stalls so if you do slant...measure very carefully your horse currently and be realistic in the working size of the stall you have to stuff that body in.
Stock trailer sides or enclosed or a combination of....more choices.
Windows to slide or drop....please, please if you do drop make sure there are bars to keep the horse{s} head inside the trailer when traveling or face the possibility of eye injuries and ...beheading the horse if a truck go past as your animal pokes the head out...
That gruesome happens more than is spoken of....
Insulated roof...or not...depending upon your location but can tell you my trailer is not insulated roof and wish it was. Wish so much I will never buy another trailer without a insulted roof for quiet during rain and cooler while traveling.

You can make your self crazy with options and wishes.
A first trailer should be serviceable, safe and give bare bones necessities...
It does not need to be brand new, nor a pile of junk either.
You need to look around at shows, your barn and ask questions of those with different trailers. Be honest in why you are asking...amazing what truthful answers come back to you with fact and opinions of actual users.

Buy a trailer that fits your animal{s} and with today's norms acknowledged but don't go crazy.
Buying to big presents issues of now trying to offer good protection when the animals swim in a trailer stall.
Buying to small presents issues of struggling to get the horse inside and gates/ramps closed properly.
Buying a good and decent fit with a bit of extra space....yes!
Sounds like Goldilocks and her porridge...

When you are ready to buy is when you truly start to see what is around and the pricing for.
For now, research online works to make you a informed consumer and start to narrow what it is you must have, would like to have or who cares.
Where you plan on using the trailer, have a accomplished or nervous driver behind the wheel _must_ also be part of the research...
Knowing your truck and its legitimate capabilities are a must and that no matter what you want, _you not exceed what your truck can safely handle_ by ratings and remember ratings were earned with a stagnant load and you will be doing live cargo. Don't get anywhere near your limits for your safety, that of the trailer & occupants and those who share the road with you.
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

First thing, What type of pick up do you have ? You need at least a 3/4 to pull a trailer. You need the Braking power. You do not need a brand new trailer. Check for rust . check the floor is good, tak a pocket knife and stick in the wood if it goes in easily ... pass. its rotten. Stand in the trailer and bounce. I did on one trailer and it creaked nope not secure. Make sure the escape gate opens and latches easily. Make sure the tires are not cracked or dry. The hubs and bearings probably will need greased just for safety reasons. Ask when was it last done. Does it look lopsided ? Are the rims dented .. If you know someone who knows about trailers take them.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I personally don't like trailering horses. It's stressful to me, and to the horse, and I don't enjoy it. I'd rather putter around my property. 

But I do have a trailer because my daughter shows and used to trailer to lessons weekly. We use it less now, but I was glad we purchased it. Her horse trailers very well, and is excellent off-property so I didn't mind it so much. We got a lot of good use out of it until he retired from showing. Now she's training her pony who will be 5 in the spring, so will likely do a few more shows next summer. It will be nice to have the trailer. I got it used for 4K. It's not fancy, but it's very solid and safe. 

Prior to that, I used to rent a trailer from a friend. Is that something you could do? Then you would have an idea of whether you would like your own. 

However, trailering to a vet is not something I've done much. Only once, for X rays. It's easier, and far less stressful for the horse to have the vet come to you. 

Finally, you need an appropriate vehicle to tow a trailer. That's where the big money is. Trucks with proper towing capacity and a tow package can be pricey. I wouldn't get a truck just because I want to trailer my horse on occasion. We already had one, but I don't think it's a justifiable expense if you're getting it just so you can pull a horse trailer.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> . I wouldn't get a truck just because I want to trailer my horse on occasion. We already had one, but I don't think it's a justifiable expense if you're getting it just so you can pull a horse trailer.


I got my truck just to haul the trailer. Or so I thought. It turns out, Trucky (Moby Truck) is also great for hauling hay -- he can carry lots of square bales and we've hauled a round bale twice! He's also nicer feeling when the weather is stormy. He can carry five people plus lots of extra stuff. I thought I would only drive him when hauling the trailer, but that has definitely turned out not to be the case.

Having said that, yes he was very expensive, and I bought him used! We were able to afford it, so it was OK I guess. But yeah... that was a lot of money. Not to mention the terrible gas mileage. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is, you might be surprised by how handy a truck can be if you own horses, or even if you don't!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I know the sales market varies a lot by region, but I think some of the used prices suggested here may not reflect the lingering impact of pandemic supply chain shortages on both the used and new trailer markets.

I was shopping for a basic used 2 horse bumper pull at this time last year. No special sizing requirements, no bells and whistles. First off, there was almost nothing for sale. Anything that was posted on one of the dozens of FB pages and dealer sites I was following would be gone within 24 hours. I was personally not comfortable buying sight unseen. And anything that was posted was in the $10-20k range. Again, used, 2 horse bumper pull. As new trailers began trickling off the manufacturer’s line, they were being priced at $30-35k. Again, this was for a standard 2 horse bumper pull from Kingston, which is a good but certainly not fancy regional brand where I am.

Through a friend of a friend, I lucked into a well maintained Sundowner being sold by an older woman retiring out of horses for $7500. It felt like a steal.

That was last March. I think both the used and new markets are loosening up a little, but I dont see anything offered for sale in my area below $10k used, even right now.


----------



## AliceCT (8 mo ago)

Acadianartist said:


> Finally, you need an appropriate vehicle to tow a trailer. That's where the big money is. Trucks with proper towing capacity and a tow package can be pricey. I wouldn't get a truck just because I want to trailer my horse on occasion. We already had one, but I don't think it's a justifiable expense if you're getting it just so you can pull a horse trailer.


Part of the reason I would probably have to take out a loan is to get a European style trailer. My current SUV is rated for a 5,000 lb tow capacity and is said to be safe with 2 horse bumper pulls, but I think I would want to have some margin of error. The Bockmann trailer dealer is only 2 hours away from me so that is what I'm planning to get eventually.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

AliceCT said:


> Part of the reason I would probably have to take out a loan is to get a European style trailer. My current SUV is rated for a 5,000 lb tow capacity and is said to be safe with 2 horse bumper pulls, but I think I would want to have some margin of error. The Bockmann trailer dealer is only 2 hours away from me so that is what I'm planning to get eventually.


In that case, if I were you, I'd try to borrow one and see how you like it. Do it a couple of times at least. Then, if you think you'll use it, keep your eyes open for good deals. Maybe it's not the best time financially, but it sounds like that could change very soon, so maybe a good investment for you. When I got to a point where I was renting a trailer 6-10 times a year, I figured I should just buy one. 

I got mine from a 92 year old lady (!!) who decided she was probably done showing. 🤣 And she told me that if she changes her mind, she can always get her son to take her horse to a show, lol. She didn't have it advertised, but she was a friend of a friend who alerted me to this great deal. The trailer was in very good shape - I have seen them in much worse shape for a lot more money. I paid 4000$ for it, and recently had one board replaced in the floor, and the ramp rebuilt for 700 altogether. It is stored outside, so unfortunately, it takes a beating from the weather. I figure I will keep it going as long as my daughter is still living home, but when she gets her own place, I will give it to her or junk it. I have no need of one for myself.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@Acadianartist, sounds like my shopping experience too!

@AliceCT-if that’s the style you’re considering, be sure your HORSE likes it too. I know a few people whose horses hate the small, light trailers.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

AliceCT said:


> Part of the reason I would probably have to take out a loan is to get a European style trailer. My current SUV is rated for a 5,000 lb tow capacity and is said to be safe with 2 horse bumper pulls, but I think I would want to have some margin of error. The Bockmann trailer dealer is only 2 hours away from me so that is what I'm planning to get eventually.


I’ve got a Brenderup myself. I haven’t taken it out nearly as much as I should, but it’s been an awkward couple of years in terms of having friends move out of state and not having a riding buddy (or an extra sound horse). Hoping to get out more in 2023 even if means going off property by myself.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

There are two trailers for sale down the road from my house, one for $2000 and one for $3000. I haven't examined them closely because I don't need a trailer, but they look OK from the outside. They might need a lot of work to be those prices. On the other hand, I live in a lower income area when people don't have a lot of money and luxuries like horses and trailers are just not going to bring the $$$ that other places do.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

A couple of things, I guess your horse is not able to be ridden right now so it may make sense to wait and see how he progresses and is able to go out to ride different places for different reasons. Wait until you know you will need the trailer.

I have talked to some people who have Bockmann trailers and they love them, easy to haul and they don't need a big truck for them, as you say your SUV will do it because of the special braking system that they have.
The dealership is near you so you could contact them and see if they have any used trailers there. I don't thing there are a lot of used ones available tho'. You do have time and can wait for a good used one to become available.

Just curious what model of SUV do you have?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

AliceCT said:


> Part of the reason I would probably have to take out a loan is to get a European style trailer. My current SUV is rated for a 5,000 lb tow capacity and is said to be safe with 2 horse bumper pulls, but I think I would want to have some margin of error. The Bockmann trailer dealer is only 2 hours away from me so that is what I'm planning to get eventually.


on the tow capacity you have to figure the trailer weight , the weight of the horse, tack etc. You still have not mentioned the braking power. Nothing scary than trying to stop a truck when towing two horses because some foolish person pulled out in front of you . Or they pass you to only hit the brakes. I am not sure if those super light trailers are that safe. Heavy trailers crumple in an accident, I cannot imagine what a light weight trailer would do .


----------



## AliceCT (8 mo ago)

Woodhaven said:


> A couple of things, I guess your horse is not able to be ridden right now so it may make sense to wait and see how he progresses and is able to go out to ride different places for different reasons. Wait until you know you will need the trailer.
> 
> I have talked to some people who have Bockmann trailers and they love them, easy to haul and they don't need a big truck for them, as you say your SUV will do it because of the special braking system that they have.
> The dealership is near you so you could contact them and see if they have any used trailers there. I don't thing there are a lot of used ones available tho'. You do have time and can wait for a good used one to become available.
> ...


I have a Toyota Highlander with all wheel drive and a tow package. It is pretty nice. It sounds to me like the Bockmann's have mechanical breaks on the trailer itself rather than having the vehicle do the breaking. Everyone I've seen who actually has one seems to love them, although some people who don't have them are wary of them. They are pricy, but I should be able to afford it soon and they also seem to hold their value, so even if it isn't an investment asset it is at least not a quickly depreciating one (after the initial 4k or some immediate drop from new to used). But I think seeing what is going on with my horse is the first step.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

AliceCT said:


> I have a Toyota Highlander with all wheel drive and a tow package. It is pretty nice. It sounds to me like the Bockmann's have mechanical breaks on the trailer itself rather than having the vehicle do the breaking. Everyone I've seen who actually has one seems to love them, although some people who don't have them are wary of them. They are pricy, but I should be able to afford it soon and they also seem to hold their value, so even if it isn't an investment asset it is at least not a quickly depreciating one (after the initial 4k or some immediate drop from new to used). But I think seeing what is going on with my horse is the first step.


You’ll probably be fine. I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee that hauls the B’up just fine. They’re designed to be hauled by lighter vehicles as they’re Euro style trailers and they don’t have the big trucks over there. The inertia brakes are designed to help stop the trailer.


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

ACinATX said:


> I guess I have some thoughts.
> 
> First, you should not spend a lot of time or money on trailer maintenance. OK I got my trailer new so there hasn't been a lot of maintenance, but if you got yours used I'd say you'd spend money up front to get it looked over really well, and any problems addressed, then you shouldn't expect that to be an ongoing issue.
> 
> ...


I'm only laughing at the division you did to reach "cost vs times used". Very funny....and brave!

I also agree with not being too concerned about trailer maintanence. Much is just keeping things clean, tires in good condition, i.e., covered or protected from wind/sun or my favorite....the trailer under cover, not necessary though.

The idea that owning a trailer could get your horse to a vet!?! If there was any chance that NOT having a trailer could risk my horse not being able to get medical care in a timely fashion? Well, that alone would make me want that trailer.

Ultimately, you need to figure out what your budget will allow. Best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## AliceCT (8 mo ago)

dkgoodman said:


> I'm only laughing at the division you did to reach "cost vs times used". Very funny....and brave!
> 
> I also agree with not being too concerned about trailer maintanence. Much is just keeping things clean, tires in good condition, i.e., covered or protected from wind/sun or my favorite....the trailer under cover, not necessary though.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, the thing that has kind of gotten me wanting one is that my senior mare coliced and we had to put her down 3 months ago. The vet was out to put her down (they can come for emergency emergencies apparently), and she was a senior so surgery wasn't a good option, but I didn't like that I couldn't have even taken her if it was the best option. Any then a Youtuber I watch just had her horse in hospital for several days due to an injury.

Financially I'll be fine regardless I think, it would just take an extra 5-6 months to get out of debt. I can afford the payments and still not live paycheck to paycheck. The first comment on this thread told me to weight each of the pros and cons. I really feel like easier access to a vet is the main pro and debt is the main con. The question is, if having the debt isn't going to affect my daily life in any way, it will just affect my balance sheet, then should it really be that much of a con to outweigh having easier access to the vet?


----------



## dkgoodman (Oct 20, 2013)

AliceCT said:


> Yeah, the thing that has kind of gotten me wanting one is that my senior mare coliced and we had to put her down 3 months ago. The vet was out to put her down (they can come for emergency emergencies apparently), and she was a senior so surgery wasn't a good option, but I didn't like that I couldn't have even taken her if it was the best option. Any then a Youtuber I watch just had her horse in hospital for several days due to an injury.
> 
> Financially I'll be fine regardless I think, it would just take an extra 5-6 months to get out of debt. I can afford the payments and still not live paycheck to paycheck. The first comment on this thread told me to weight each of the pros and cons. I really feel like easier access to a vet is the main pro and debt is the main con. The question is, if having the debt isn't going to affect my daily life in any way, it will just affect my balance sheet, then should it really be that much of a con to outweigh having easier access to the vet?


I rate the vet as super high because within the last 10 yrs, the only hospital was in the next state over, 2 hrs away, and I had needed to take both of my horses to the hospital on an emergency call; once for a blocked urethra (emergency surgery needed) and then, 6 yrs later, for an unknown illness where my boy died in the trailer just as I pulled into the Hospital Lot. I had to turn around and bring my surviving horse in just one week later. No diagnosis on either horse, but I almost lost both. For "me", I will never be without a way to get my horse to the hospital. In fact, 2 yrs ago, I moved from SC to Ohio and the reason I bought the property I live on now is that I am walking distance to a very good veterinary hospital; they run past my house many times a day. Whew!!!


----------

